# Panfish



## dampeoples (Jan 20, 2008)

Been trying to do a Smallmouth, but I've never seen one in person, relying on Zach and David to help me along. I tell ya, getting a lawyer and an advertisement guy to explain what something looks like is quite funny  One wants it bigger and shinier, the other objects all the damn time, and is threatening to sue me.


----------



## Zman (Jan 20, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## jkbirocz (Jan 20, 2008)

Lookin great, are they your wood baits? You are deprived not having seen a smallmouth. That means so never caught one either right? They are so much more fun than the green fish. You need to take a trip up to PA to visit Dave and I, we will find you plenty of smallies. By the way, how long have you been airbrushing? You do an awesome job, and always bring back memories of my junky badger airbrush and my model cars....I stuck to solid colors, or two-tone paintjobs.


----------



## dampeoples (Jan 21, 2008)

Yep, those are the balsa baits  I'll add them soon, trying to have a respectable color palette to start with, I'll always be expanding it, I suppose, but don't want to start out with 3 or 4 

Yeah, I hear they're a lot of fun to fish for, just don't have them here!

The first bait I painted was in August of 2006, I've spent most of my free time painting since then, it's extremely addictive


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 21, 2008)

I object to your disparaging comments and I am, once again, considering a suit to get you to make more baits.

I told you I would mail you a small mouth bass if you need one


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 21, 2008)

dampeoples said:


> ...I tell ya, getting a lawyer and an advertisement guy to explain what something looks like is quite funny  One wants it bigger and shinier, the other objects all the damn time, and is threatening to sue me.



Now that's funny! lol :lol: 

I've never seen a smallie in person either.

Great looking lures!


----------



## redbug (Jan 21, 2008)

Smallies can look different in many ways even when caught from the same body of water.
then put it in the live well and they will change again.

I think that when sterling comes up with pattern that will change colors while fishing he will be ready to go..


Wayne


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 21, 2008)

Listening to Esquired is your fist misteak dampeolpes........ Very nice baits, I dig the paint job on th speckled grey one. What are ya going for a Speck patern?


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 21, 2008)

dp, do you do a Spotted Bass color scheme in a shallow-runner (1'-3') lure?


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Jan 21, 2008)

You have great talent there, they look amazing. I do feel bad for you never having caught a smallmouth. They could pull an equal or larger LM around the lake if tied tail to tail. I love the things!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 21, 2008)

bAcKpAiN said:


> You have great talent there, they look amazing. I do feel bad for you never having caught a smallmouth. They could pull an equal or larger LM around the lake if tied tail to tail. I love the things!



Do not feel too bad for him - he is in North Carolina, where I am sure is average temp is well above freezing. Oh yeah, the LM Bass there get HUGE, way bigger on average then what we can get here.

Besides, his baits catch Smallmouth just fine


----------



## dampeoples (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks 

I do not currently do a spotted pattern, but if you're interested, I could work on one, as far as baits, if you have a specific lure you like, I could repaint that one, or I have some balsa baits that run a little deeper, but no cranks in that range!


----------



## slim357 (Jan 21, 2008)

If i send you some traps how much to repaint them?


----------



## dampeoples (Jan 21, 2008)

Repaints are $8 each, using old hardware, standard two hook baits I can put a new set of #4 or #6 Triple Grips and stainless hardware on for $1.50.

A few more demo baits, and I hope to have all of this online this week sometime


----------



## Nickk (Jan 21, 2008)

here's a good rendition



[/url]


----------



## Jim (Jan 21, 2008)

Here is another rendition of a smallie!


----------



## Jim (Jan 21, 2008)

And another!


----------



## dampeoples (Jan 21, 2008)

Ok, I'll post my rendetions, they're in need of work!


----------



## Jim (Jan 21, 2008)

From my laptop monitor.......It looks like the middle one is the most "on" in terms of color.


The bottom one looks like a Largemouth color pattern...again from my laptop monitor. 

I like them.


----------



## dampeoples (Jan 21, 2008)

Sweet! that's the color that Z-Man picked, David least objected to, and the most fun to paint


----------



## SMDave (Jan 21, 2008)

Fishin NJ said:


> ya you are right jim the middle one does have more of a golden tone to it, prob more like the smallies.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of one my friend caught out of the river in central jersey, somerset county.


I'm pretty sure that's not a smallie :shock:


----------



## jkbirocz (Jan 22, 2008)

Hmmm...thats a weird fish. I would say its not a smallie, but I'm not sure what it is really. Looks like a huge rock bass to me. I have heard or smallies and rock bass cross breading, and that seems like it could be that. 

I agree that the middle bait is the closest colorations. The thing is I think you would be better off looking at a smallmouth bass that is the same size of the bait, rather than a grown fish. While they do look similar, a fingerling has different marking. Come summer and I will take plenty of pics of two to three inch smallies. None the less, all of the patterns would definately catch fish, keep up the awesome paintjobs.


----------



## Zman (Jan 22, 2008)

Fishin NJ said:


> Well maybe it is not one then, i was unsure at the time it was caught do to the slight off color. But was then told it was do the area of the river it was caught in.
> 
> If some one else can chime in here and give me a id on this one i will take it, other wise i am just going to roll with the fact its a slightly off color smallie.



That's a Rock bass:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rock_bass

I've caught thousands throughout Western PA, Lake Erie. Almost always get into a bunch when targeting smallies.


----------



## Jim (Jan 22, 2008)

Zman said:


> Fishin NJ said:
> 
> 
> > Well maybe it is not one then, i was unsure at the time it was caught do to the slight off color. But was then told it was do the area of the river it was caught in.
> ...



Agree! I think the red eye seals the deal!

Here is another interesting link on the fish! COOL CATCH none the less!

Rock Bass nick named "Red eye"


----------



## little anth (Jan 22, 2008)

if you lip rock bass and flick your rist up and spin them in the air when in the water they get dizzy and swim in circles its funny


----------



## Jim (Jan 22, 2008)

little anth said:


> if you lip rock bass and flick your rist up and spin them in the air when in the water they get dizzy and swim in circles its funny



:shock: Im not even going to ask how you know this! LOL!


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 22, 2008)

little anth said:


> if you lip rock bass and flick your rist up and spin them in the air when in the water they get dizzy and swim in circles its funny



Its bad enough we are hooking it in its lip then dragging them to shore, but please dont torture them on the release


----------



## slim357 (Jan 22, 2008)

Yea i was gonna say its a rockbass but read on, and you guys called him out before I could. But that being said thats one of the biggest rockbasses ive ever, seen. Dont got them in the waters i fish so I havent seen many but nice fish. 
Oh yea this was about the smallmouth baits from pc, yea they look ok i guess. (dont let on that you think there good he might up the price). I think I like the last one the most still undecided.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 22, 2008)

little anth said:


> if you lip rock bass and flick your rist up and spin them in the air when in the water they get dizzy and swim in circles its funny



Funny yes - cool no way.


----------



## redbug (Jan 22, 2008)

I have caught smallies that have gone from bronze to almost back in color
and then ones that look white catch the in the grass and you get a greenish tint..

Wayne


----------



## SMDave (Jan 22, 2008)

Yeah that's a rock bass. I have caught them that size before... I have a photograph (not digital, I can take a pic of it though). The body is way too short and "stubby" to be a smallmouth.


----------



## little anth (Jan 22, 2008)

ive never tried it but fished next to some one who did the one i did catch hit hard and was a good fight for a little guy. i dident really pay attention to the features but i think mine was darker.and about 4 inches(not counting the one that exploded at meril creek poor soul lost its life in battle   )


----------



## SMDave (Jan 22, 2008)

By the way, I like the third one's pattern best, but the second one's color best. :wink:


----------



## Zman (Jan 22, 2008)

SMDave said:


> By the way, I like the third one's pattern best, but the second one's color best. :wink:



I agree for the most part. You could probably have 3-4 different patterns for small mouth bass and still not have it covered. 

I think if you can only do one, it would be some combo of that pattern in the 3rd (maybe not the fake scales on the back as we discussed) and the bronze/brown color from the 2nd.


----------

